# 2012 GLI Autobahn Interior



## Gr8gatsby617 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just need a part number so I can expedite the shipment of a replacement trim piece for my 2012 GLI Autobahn which was delivered with a small dent in the aluminum like trim piece above the glove box


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We sell singles and kits for the interior trim.


Here is the one for above the golve box -


----------



## Gr8gatsby617 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks ECS, I googled 2012 GLI Autobahn {Images} and saw my replacement trim piece....from this thread. I Now know that the dealership can order the single piece and for much less than the full trim kit OEM. I'll call them again today and rattle thier cage.


----------

